# Hi! I'm Jinx.



## Jinxies (Nov 21, 2006)

I would like to share a couple of pics of myself. 

This one is when I first came home. I was really shy.










This is me exploring the playpen. Soooo Spacious. Ma worries about me escaping because she isnt sure if I can fit through the bars.










This is a larger pic of my Ma's avatar. She let me play on the desk and I was making trouble, just not in this pic.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

aww sweet


----------

